# Red Dot for my Contender - suggestions?



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

After spending some time hunting with my Contender .44 mag (with a 3x T/C scope), I got very frustrated. The tiny field of view was very prohibitive with the 18" of eye relief (or whatever it was). Found myself hoping a deer wouldn't come through cause I had NO confidence in my setup. Worked great off a bench and I got to be very accurate just a whole different story in the deer woods. 

I'm looking for info on Red Dots or anything else cause this combo has to go. Looking to put something on my Christmas list.

Any experience with these ......











Thanks.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

The TRUGlo you can get at Dunham's for around $75-$100.
Going with that style of red dot you lose your magnification like you have in a tube scope. I tried one of them on a .22 it was ok nothing to write home about, dumped it and back to iron sites.
The red dots you can shoot with both eyes open. May companies have done knock off of eotechs. They were designed for Close Quarters Battle (CQB) for fast target acquisition.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Check out the Burris speeddot as well.
http://www.burrisoptics.com/speeddot135.html

Or this one.
http://www.burrisoptics.com/fastfire.html
I think Cabelas carries both if your curious what pricing is like...around $200 I think...not real cheap, but not terribly expensive either.
I've had good luck with Burris optics, but have not owned either of these models....yet anyway. 


Aimpoint also makes great red dots, but they are pricey...nice though.


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

I really like the mueller quick shot i have one on my turkey gun,
and my ruger 44 mag. works great. check them out i think you will like
them.


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

There are several nice red dot sights on the market, have an UltraDot on my Contender 44 mag and a friend has a Tasco ProPoint on his. They are very nice for field of view and target aquisition in low light conditions. Some of them are adjustable for both dot size and brightness, you can also find them with 1" and 30mm tubes along with the reflex style like you showed. I would be wary of the very inexpensive ones for use on something with heavy recoil like your 44.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

KalamazooKid said:


> After spending some time hunting with my Contender .44 mag (with a 3x T/C scope), I got very frustrated. The tiny field of view was very prohibitive with the 18" of eye relief (or whatever it was). Found myself hoping a deer wouldn't come through cause I had NO confidence in my setup. Worked great off a bench and I got to be very accurate just a whole different story in the deer woods.
> 
> I'm looking for info on Red Dots or anything else cause this combo has to go. Looking to put something on my Christmas list.
> 
> ...


What did you end up with.

I was out all day 11/15/09 with my encore .480 with 2x6x32 scope and have the same problem.Great on the bench but no so good in the woods. I also found at 1st light I could not see well at all through the scope in low light. I think I may be putting Mueller quick shot on order.


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a bushnell red dot had it on my 12ga for a long time worked great.I went 2x7 scope and put the red dot on the .22 pistol.Never had a problem with the red dot.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I wound up putting a Bushnell 2-6 power on it and have had much better results. Very happy with the setup.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

KalamazooKid said:


> I wound up putting a Bushnell 2-6 power on it and have had much better results. Very happy with the setup.


 
Thank you very much. That is the scope that I have mounted on it now. But it seems that untill you have good light you cant see much through it. At 1st. light when I could make out the ground under my stand and the near by trees,I took a look through it and it was useless. If a deer had come by within 15 to 20 yrds. I would have not been able to shoot. Its very rare that I have ever taken a shot past 50 yd. So I think I am going to give the Mueller quick shot a try. I think I will just keep the 2x6 for when i get a .22 barrel for it.

Thanks again.
Dave


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

twohats said:


> Thank you very much. That is the scope that I have mounted on it now. But it seems that untill you have good light you cant see much through it. At 1st. light when I could make out the ground under my stand and the near by trees,I took a look through it and it was useless. If a deer had come by within 15 to 20 yrds. I would have not been able to shoot. Its very rare that I have ever taken a shot past 50 yd. So I think I am going to give the Mueller quick shot a try. I think I will just keep the 2x6 for when i get a .22 barrel for it.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Dave


Yea, they do have their limitations. I think the Bushnell is great for the longer shots when you have decent light and a good rest. The red dots have much faster target acquisition but I just don't feel comfortable with the accuracy out past 50 yards or so. But then, I'll be the first to admit that I don't have a lot of experience with them either.

I have a good friend, actually one of the owners at On Target Gun Shop in Kalamazoo, that uses a shotgun scope on his big game pistols. He's just gotten comfortable with the 4-6" eye relief and the much wider FOV. I don't like the idea of getting smacked in the face with my pistol scope ... but he swears by it. Just puts his left elbow down tight to his chest and holds on tight.:help:


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I went ahead and ordered the Mueller Quick Shot. I will let you know how it works out for me after I get it mounted and sighted in.


----------

